# First off lead walk



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Took Baxter for his first off lead walk today. I used a line but didn't need to grab it at all. His recall was excellent. He is now 11 weeks and was only his third walk out.

I loved to see him bounding about and sniffing and enjoying all the new smells. We also met 4 other dogs while out and he was very well mannered with them.

The experience was marred by him getting home and going frantic with his feet. He was whining and growling, biting and licking and clawing at the carpet. I think he must have walked through some stinging nettles. Took him 2 hours to calm down.

He is absolutely shattered tonight!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats!!! Off leash walks are the best!


----------

